
Elon Musk declares Juneteenth holiday, but employees must use PTO day - AndrewBissell
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/ryanmac/tesla-musk-juneteenth-holiday-unpaid-spacex
======
floppiplopp
Elon Musk is short for Elongated Muskrat.

